# Any1 had a positive OPK BEFORE bfp??



## tashalouiseb

Anyone get a postive opk before hpt... I did an opk yday and today and they were positive but i did a hpt yday and today and there was a very very faint line which im assuming was an EVAP. Any one had anything similar happen to them? If so what was the outcome? BFP or AF :(. Thanks in advance ladies. Lots of :dust: xx


----------



## ttcmikeandme

With both of my prior pregnancies I did, but I've also had them get dark right before AF arrived as well. Here is a link to a post with my pics the last time i was preg and used opks as hpts.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...xperiment-opks-hpts-hpt-added-plz-look-2.html


----------



## lisap2008

My opks were negative when I got my last BFP but the bfp was super faint and turned out to be a chemical. if you look at that site peeonastick.com she shows her OPK and HPT progression and she dident get a + opk till the BFP was obvious. so some ladys can have a +opk before the BFP and some dont.


----------



## tashalouiseb

well I just did another opk and its positive... Confusing!! As af is due today or tommorow :/ hmm guess its just a waiting game now but not very hopeful :( thanks ladies xx


----------



## Zeri

I think you might be preggo!


----------



## tashalouiseb

*zerri how come you think that? On other sites most people say its normal to get a +opk before af? :( If i was preg then i would have got a positive hpt by now wouldnt i?? :) x


----------



## tashalouiseb

AF due today. No sign of it and another +opk this morning!! WTH lol x


----------



## tashalouiseb

i have no htp until tomorrow... what do you all think? this one is from this afternoon also took one this morning and was dark, thought opks didnt really work with fmu ?? They have gotten darker the past few days and now positive ... confused :s lol xx
 



Attached Files:







CIMG0008.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 143


----------



## Zeri

opks can pick up the hcg hormone as well, so they will also show a positive or a medium strong line if you're preggo. When I got my bfp at 9 dpo a few years ago, I took an opk first and it wasn' tpositive - but there was a pretty strong line on it. I think if you took an hpt now you should be able to get something. As far as I know, it's not common to get a positive opk before AF? There can be a secondary estrogen surge (which is why some women get ewcm before AF), but I've never heard of a secondary LH surge - that only happens prior to O. I've taken opks before AF on my non-pregnant cycles and they've always been negative. 

Let us know what happens!


----------



## tashalouiseb

Zeri said:


> opks can pick up the hcg hormone as well, so they will also show a positive or a medium strong line if you're preggo. When I got my bfp at 9 dpo a few years ago, I took an opk first and it wasn' tpositive - but there was a pretty strong line on it. I think if you took an hpt now you should be able to get something. As far as I know, it's not common to get a positive opk before AF? There can be a secondary estrogen surge (which is why some women get ewcm before AF), but I've never heard of a secondary LH surge - that only happens prior to O. I've taken opks before AF on my non-pregnant cycles and they've always been negative.
> 
> Let us know what happens!


I have never heard of either! And as you can see from the pic it is quite positive! lol And this was taken late morning start of afternoon cant remember exactly! Its sooo confusing! I may nip to my pharmacy and get a hpt , but dont want to be dissapointed so im going to TRY and wait it out . Will keep you updated!! xx


----------



## themarshas

When I got pregnant I was taking opks everyday (I had just had a m/c and didn't want to wait a cycle in between). I had normal pos opks mid cycle for 2 days (normal for me), then negative ones for 5 days, then they went back to being semi-positive for a few days and eventually clearly positive for a few days before I decided that I might as well take a HPT which was a faint positive. Then along came Baby Cameron


----------



## tashalouiseb

themarshas said:


> When I got pregnant I was taking opks everyday (I had just had a m/c and didn't want to wait a cycle in between). I had normal pos opks mid cycle for 2 days (normal for me), then negative ones for 5 days, then they went back to being semi-positive for a few days and eventually clearly positive for a few days before I decided that I might as well take a HPT which was a faint positive. Then along came Baby Cameron

This gives me hope!! But i took a hpt with FMU yesterday (13dpo) and if anything there was a very very faint line.. So i out it down to evap as it should have been quite dark at 13dpo right?? So im not sure.. But this is sooo confusing. Ive NEVER had a +opk before af before. they normally go neg a day after ov and stay that way. Im going to get a hpt now and will keep u updated! Is it safe to test with afternoon urine at 14dpo?? im not very hopeful! But i want a bfp more than anything after my m/c in july :( after trying for 2 years!! Thanks for all ur help ladies xx


----------



## felix555

I had a very strong positive on an OPK and then got a BFP the same day. I have also known people that have got postives on the OPK around AF time and wasn't pregnant so only way to know would be to do a HPT.

Good luck!


----------



## felix555

This explains it quite well 

https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html


----------



## tashalouiseb

I just did a hpt. Faint line within 1-2 mins!! :O not getting my hopes up thoo as was a cheap test so could have been an evap as was faint?? i did use tea time urine thooo. Going to wait a few days and test again if the :witch: doesnt show !!! lots of :dust: to all you lovely ladies!! xx


----------



## tashalouiseb

Here it is ladies. Taken at 5.10pm!! x
 



Attached Files:







CIMG0008.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 251


----------



## Gem1210390

Looks like 2 lines to me congrats :happydance:


----------



## pinkbubbles

update us soon as.....fingers crossed 4 u :) xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Looks like a :bfp: Congrats!!!


----------



## Lbomb

I had a OP show as positive when I was pregnant.


----------



## donna noble

Looks good to me! I had positive opks before a bfp so yes it does happen!


----------



## tashalouiseb

Well they had no clearblue in my local chemist ! typical!! So did an ordinary test and BFP!!!!! Yaaay xx

Lots of dust to u all ladies :dust: :) And just to prove it, opks DO show positive before a BFP ;) lol xx
 



Attached Files:







CIMG0011.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 128


----------



## ttcmikeandme

congrats :)


----------



## Jackson10

So this past cycle I was in Clomid and got a trigger shot. I tested the trigger out at 5 days DPO it was gone. Yesterday I got a positive OPK today it is only faint still no positive HPT. I don't have any "AF" symptoms if she comes she isn't suppose to be here until next Saturday. Could this be my positive? Should I just keep testing?


----------



## BabyshoesS

I have been getting a positive opk for 3 days so hubby and I just keep trying but now I haven't done a pregnancy test in over a month. Usually my opk would only be positive for a day. Could these positive opks possibly mean I'm pregnant already?


----------

